
The Golden Age of Cord-Cutting Is Over. Now What? - thereare5lights
https://www.theringer.com/tv/2019/7/12/20691261/hbo-max-cord-cutting-golden-age-over-new-streaming-services
======
Finnucane
I would expect cord-cutting to increase with the addition of more services.
More streaming services means more incentive, not less, to cut back on
traditional cable tv service, or eliminate it altogether.

